# الحاويات Container



## Abohamza (8 مايو 2010)

هذا الموقع يحتوي على المعلومات الكافية لمعرفة كل شيء عن الحاويات ,أنواعها و الأجهادات الواقعة عليها و طرق تحملها و...... نفعكم الله به:77:



http://www.containerhandbuch.de/chb_e/sitemap.html


----------

